# WE Fest Lineup Announced.



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Alright.

This will be the year. I'm going back to WE Fest. The Lineup was just announced, and it is dang good. Not only is my favorite singer there (Toby Keith) but we all get to stare at Carrie Underwood for an hour or so. THAT will complete the weekend! 

Here's the line up:
>Keith Urban
>Alan Jackson
>Toby Keith
>Carrie Underwood
>Sheryl Crow
>Trace Adkins
>Sawyer Brown
>Josh Turner
>John Anderson
>The Wreckers
>And More!

I'd like to see all of them, I also think Sheryl Crow will be a nice addition.

WE Fest Thoughts? Memories? Stories? Plans for this year's show? Post 'em here! August seems so far away.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I went from '92 through '04, skipped '05 and '06. Planning on attending in '07, time will tell if that happens?
It is always a good time !!! :bartime:
Sawyer Brown and John Anderson, these guys are We Fest. I believe they have been to We Fest more than any other entertainers. This year does have an awesome line up.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

njsimonson said:


> Alright.
> This will be the year. I'm going back to WE Fest.


Not me I will be in a wedding that weekend. :down:

:lame:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I dont th ink anything will top last years line-up, wasnt able to make it though-See you there nick


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Way too many people there for me.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Thats right come and spend some cash everyone!!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i don't think it matters who's playing, half the people don't even remember anything from we fest anyway, including me!!! :beer:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I sure as hell didn't remember how I ended up in our neighbors camper.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I do remember the wet t-shirt contest last year!!! i think only one chick had her shirt still on at the end!! it was great!!


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

Sounds like a good place for a little Nodak Outdoors get together for whoever is gonna be there! Somthin to keep in mind. See you guys there!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I'll be there up in the front row hammered drunk!! I can not wait!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

GooseBuster3 said:


> I'll be there up in the front row hammered drunk!! I can not wait!!


GB3, wouldnt hammered drunk cancel eachother out-so you would be sober as hell-lol :sniper:


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

HEY what about our boys from Fargo 32 BELOW !!!!! They put on a great show!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I knew I could gety my g/f carrie to come to wefest, just took a little convincing.............if any of you want autographs from her, we'll be staying in Lake Sally campground, just stop on by.

Looking forward to another great year, last year we won the best campground contest, we we'll be in the VIP this year, boo ya. free food/booze, can't go wrong there.

Lake Sallie is the place to be, any you nodakers wanna get in some bocce ball, wishie washy, or that game where you throw the golf ball on a string (can't think of the name), just look us up...................

I was hoping for some Big and Rich again this year, they were fricken great.

Tator


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Tator said:


> I knew I could gety my g/f carrie to come to wefest, just took a little convincing....
> 
> Tator


Time to wake up! :lol:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

i went with my g/f last year. i figured out very quickly it may have been a little more fun if i woulda gone without her!!! :beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

> may have been a little more fun if i woulda gone without her!!!


it always is, isn't it!!!  That's why god made a hunting season, in fact, he made a hunting season for every part of the year just for that reason!!!! and they wonder why guys loving hunting so much....hmmmmm


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

> Lake Sallie is the place to be, any you nodakers wanna get in some bocce ball, wishie washy, or that game where you throw the golf ball on a string (can't think of the name), just look us up...................


Might have to team up this year,,, cut down on the arguing. I just like the fun surprises of waking up in random places in the morning.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Heres a link if anyone is interested

http://www.wefest.com/


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

32 below is playing this week at the venue in playmakers.


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

32 Below is also playing at Bismarck Civic Center Friday night open to all ages. It's a 130 mile drive one way but I'm going . !!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

32 below tonight :beer: been pregaming for a while now.


----------

